
Welcoming Adrian Cockcroft to the AWS Team - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2016/10/welcoming-adrian-cockcroft-to-tthe-aws-team.html
======
yoda_sl
Nice addition to AWS team! Adrian was my boss at Netflix when Netflix started
the transition to the cloud. Not only Adrian is a great smart guy but he had
always been happy to share his knowledge. He was the best engineering manager
I ever had in my career by a huge factor! Congrats Adrian!

------
neom
AWESOME NEWS!!! Very fortunate to call Adrian a friend, truly an incredibly
kind and generous human. He gave me a lot of really good advice when I was
working at DigitalOcean, so I can only imagine how much of a benefit he will
be to AWS. Awesome awesome awesome.

------
emmelaich
Anyone who did Solaris admin in the 90s and early 00s would know the name very
well.

Interesting as of 2010 he had not even used Solaris for four years.

Good reading: [http://perfcap.blogspot.com.au/2010/08/open-letter-to-my-
sun...](http://perfcap.blogspot.com.au/2010/08/open-letter-to-my-sun-friends-
at-oracle.html)

------
anujdeshpande
Woah ! Big catch. He's obviously got some super dope scale experience from
Netflix. Can only mean good things for AWS, considering MSFT is snatching some
big cos as customers.

~~~
throwaway_xx9
> He's obviously got some super dope scale experience from Netflix.

Actually, it's the other way around. He designed and built it, and Netflix
learned scale experience from him.

Probably the most influential and successful IT manager in human history. (I
worked in his group at Netflix.)

~~~
mooreds
> Probably the most influential and successful IT manager in human history.

Wow. That's a big claim. I'd think that Fred Brooks (System 360) or Steve Jobs
(the mac) might be in the running as well.

~~~
dgacmu
Urs?

~~~
justicezyx
I'd say Urs is on another level than all known eng manager to the public. He
directed the evolution of Google's infrastructure, which pretty much is always
at the forefront of modern large scale infrastructure.

I work at Google

~~~
discodave
Google is the leader in large scale infrastructure for a single (or small set)
of customers (Google, Youtube etc). You could call this "private hyper-scale
cloud". AWS is the leader in vending that infrastructure to the rest of the
world (a.k.a. public cloud).

I would argue that over time the second market will be much larger and more
important than what Google built internally.

~~~
justicezyx
> a single (or small set) of customers (Google, Youtube etc)

Well, the applications inside Google are equally diverse compared to
applications running on AWS, or at least on the same level. Google's
infrastructure is used for an extremely wide range of use cases, from running
a shell command remotely, to support planetary deployment of world's largest
customer-facing applications.

It was not designed for simple or uniform use cases. Actually, it is
impossible to design something that is simple and uniform, and at the same can
support Google's growth on the way.

Your examples, Google (search), youtube, are actually examples that have
extremely diverse requirements across their entirely tech stack. In fact, many
of its requirements cannot be supported in any existing public Cloud
providers.

------
simonebrunozzi
Adrian is an amazing guy.

Truly knowledgeable. Humble. Technically deep. I've never worked FOR him but
I've heard several times how good of a boss he is.

This is a great win for AWS.

------
tzakrajs
Congratulations, Adrian!

